# ATV Decoy Trailer



## hoosiercanuck

I'm looking for ideas/suggestions on a trailer to pull behind my ATV into the field for decoys/gear.


----------



## shooteminthelips

We just bought a nice one from Tractor supply. 5 x 10 with rails and a ramp for $1100. Make sure it has big tires for muddy conditions. You can see the trailer on their website. This is the one we found that comes with the biggest tires.


----------



## aboller

Depends what you are looking to do, how much gear, and how it is all packed. I never use it in the fall but for spring season I have one of the largest otter sleds made with a tow bar, this sled will fit a ton of gear. It is about 8' long x 3' wide. We usually pack about 1500 + sillosocks, bilnds, callers, shells ect for 6 hunters in two trips. I am not sure if you are looking for something like that or an actual trailer but....


----------



## Hoppsa

Yep. Otter sleds are the way to go. They pull a lot better through the mud Than a trailer IMO. I used to pull my 5x8 trailer with the wheeler and got stuck more than once. Just make sure that you have long rope to get the sled far behind the wheeler. That way the gear won't get covered in mud.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hoppsa said:


> Yep. Otter sleds are the way to go. They pull a lot better through the mud Than a trailer IMO. I used to pull my 5x8 trailer with the wheeler and got stuck more than once. Just make sure that you have long rope to get the sled far behind the wheeler. That way the gear won't get covered in mud.


Ditto. It's hard to find an easier, more economical way.


----------



## hoosiercanuck

thanks for the suggestion guys... was looking at something like this:

http://www.take-em.com/xtreme/trailers.htm

but the more I think about it the sleds will probably work better... just gotta come up with a way to pile the fullbodie's in so where they don't fall out...


----------



## aboller

what brand full bodys you running?


----------



## hoosiercanuck

Mainly bigfoot's with some other's mixed in there


----------



## Plainsman

hoosiercanuck I don't know about decoys, but last year I bought an Otter XST trailer from Home of Economy for $600. It has the flotation tires, and bearings so it can be towed at 40mpg. 
http://www.otteroutdoors.com/catalogs/O ... railer.pdf
I purchased it for an all around ATV trailer. It will haul 1500 lbs. I wanted it to haul dirt and fill around my yard without messing up the lawn. I also wanted to haul a nice camp behind my Polaris Ranger when I go elk hunting.


----------



## Old Hunter

The extreme trailer looks pretty nice. I doubt that those tires and wheel system could run at highspeed. I think that you would have to buy a trailer to haul your trailer.


----------



## Plainsman

Old Hunter said:


> The extreme trailer looks pretty nice. I doubt that those tires and wheel system could run at highspeed. I think that you would have to buy a trailer to haul your trailer.


Maybe I should read the original thread again. I thought they wanted something to get out in the field. I am sure you would have to have a trailer to haul your trailer, or put it in the back of your pick me up truck. This one does have bearings though and they say can be towed at 40 mph. When I purchased it I didn't load it in my trailer, I simply dropped it on the ball hitch. As I was headed home and day dreaming I had it up to 65 on the highway. My friend behind me said it looked like it was towing just fine, but had quit a bounce when it hit the bumps on the bridges of Jamestown's west bypass.


----------

